# UCLA vs. NYU (Looking for more info on NYU)



## Dimasan (May 12, 2008)

Here's my dilemma:

With any tuition costs aside, I would like to find out which school would be the optimal choice for me. I applied as an undergrad transfer to both UCLA and NYU. Since I'm currently enrolled at UCLA, I'm familiar with the Film School and its operations and I'm looking for more information on Tisch and its benefits.
UCLA outweighs NYU in its proximity to Hollywood and "the industry" in general. Also its small class sizes make for an intimate interaction between the students and professors.
However, I've heard that NYU's facilities and equipment supersede UCLA's by far.
Also, UCLA's faculty (both within the Film School and the university) contains some prominent professors, but I'm not sure if that's the same case for NYU.

Can anyone please provide more information about NYU (or UCLA) to help me and others in making the decision?

Dima


----------

